# What brand of rifle should I buy? Ruger-vs-Browning



## 204ruger (Jan 4, 2006)

I have recently purchased a Ruger M77 standard rifle in the .204. I am very happy with my purchase. My question is for a friend of mine that is looking into buying a .204 as well. He is looking at the Browning Abolt II Medallion. I have not heard anything about the Browning. Does anyone have an opinion on the Browning? Would you suggest a different brand such as Remington, Ruger, or Savage?[/b]


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

get an ar-15 chamberd for the .204! thats my .02 
ive recently bought a ruger #1 .204 stainless steel varminter and i love it it is all that the #1 is suposted to be.....but i want a gun that i have fun shooting muliple yotes and drag around the woods without having to be parinoyed about scratching the beautiful woodgrian.......im selling my gun fairly soon and i will prolly get the bushmaster varminter .223!


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Ruger, er, ah, no, Browning, no, Ruger. Heck, save a few bucks and just get a Savage, LOL. :lol:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Browning has a 60 degree bolt throw, if you like that feature go with the browning. I have never heard anything bad about them.


----------

